# Transposing from Cello to Violin



## Panxhyy

Hi guys! I wanted to ask, if it's possible to transpose sheet music from Cello to classical violin, and if yes, do you know how to do this or could i get some help? Thanks everyone for the answers! Much appriciated!


----------



## senza sordino

Cellos are tuned in fifths, violins are tuned in fifths. The fingering will be similar, but not identical because the cello is larger. 

Violas are one octave higher than a cello, and violins are one fifth above a viola. 

Transpose the music up one octave and one fifth up into the treble clef, and the fingering is similar


----------

